# New single coil RDA



## Paul33 (23/1/19)

I’m looking for a new single coil RDA. 

Something with a despish juice well so I don’t have to drip all the time. 

Was looking at the drop solo but recommendations are very welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tai (23/1/19)

Asmodus c4. Epic flavour atty and zero leaky leaky

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (23/1/19)

For flavor I'd recommend the Recurve by Wotofo, but it will fail on the juice wells. Not very deep at all, I get 3 decent lung hits before having to squonk again. All that being said the flavor is top notch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. B (23/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> I’m looking for a new single coil RDA.
> 
> Something with a despish juice well so I don’t have to drip all the time.
> 
> Was looking at the drop solo but recommendations are very welcome.


I've got a Recurve and a Drop Solo.

IMO:

Recurve gives you better flavour but is better suited for squonking. There is virtually no juice well.
Drop Solo gives you adequate flavour but decent sized juice well

Lastly for some reason I get a lot of spit back with the Solo but not with the Recurve which is weird because I put the same build in both of them and wick them both tightly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (23/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> I’m looking for a new single coil RDA.
> 
> Something with a despish juice well so I don’t have to drip all the time.
> 
> Was looking at the drop solo but recommendations are very welcome.



hi, I got the solo, but squonk, but you'll have no issue dripping, deep well, flavour is ok,ish 

also have recurve, flavour much better but shallow well

did you ever get an RDTA ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (23/1/19)

Viper_SA said:


> For flavor I'd recommend the Recurve by Wotofo, but it will fail on the juice wells. Not very deep at all, I get 3 decent lung hits before having to squonk again. All that being said the flavor is top notch.


Thanks @Viper_SA but I had a recurve and it’s a pain as a dripper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (23/1/19)

vicTor said:


> hi, I got the solo, but squonk, but you'll have no issue dripping, deep well, flavour is ok,ish
> 
> also have recurve, flavour much better but shallow well
> 
> did you ever get an RDTA ?


Negative on the Rdta. I bought another bb instead so sorted there. 

I’m looking for a RDA for home use specifically. Al my RDA’s currently are dual bar the dead rabbit sq bitnim over that a bit. Maybe I should just fiddle with the build in there and stick with what I have. 

Decisions decisions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (23/1/19)

Mr. B said:


> I've got a Recurve and a Drop Solo.
> 
> IMO:
> 
> ...


I hear it gives really good flavour but I suppose it’s subjective like everything else. 

Spitback just SUCKS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (23/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> Negative on the Rdta. I bought another bb instead so sorted there.
> 
> I’m looking for a RDA for home use specifically. Al my RDA’s currently are dual bar the dead rabbit sq bitnim over that a bit. Maybe I should just fiddle with the build in there and stick with what I have.
> 
> Decisions decisions.



check out the Rebirth

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (23/1/19)

vicTor said:


> check out the Rebirth


Or maybe get a squonker like you say for the profile mesh thing I have in the cupboard. 

I had it on the mech squonker but my holy goodness does it ramp fast on a mech. Maybe better suited to a reg squonker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (23/1/19)

vicTor said:


> check out the Rebirth


Nice looking RDA as well this one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GSM500 (23/1/19)

I have the Recurve and the Drop Solo as well. The Recurve is very good on flavour. I was advised to take the coil as high as possible by one of the sales guys at Sir Vape. The flavour is great but spit back is slight when the coil is so high up. The Drop Solo is good on flavour and yes, it has plenty of space in the well. I dropped the coil a little lower and spaced it on the Drop Solo and was surprised that the flavour was still good and cut the spit back down a lot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/1/19)

Recurve for me is best suited for fruit & ice profiles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (24/1/19)

WASP NANO RDTA?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/1/19)

Depends on your budget but the Citadel is by far the best single coil RDA currently on the market. 
It does not have a deep juice well though but that can be forgiven...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (24/1/19)

I've got the drop solo and I find the flavor pretty meh on it so I slotted in a dual coil into it and boom it shines and performs wonderfully with dualies. 

So as a single coil atty I don't think it's the best. My hadaly and Citadel are still the best for flavor in my opinion but ain't much of a well in them. 

Another option is the wotofo profile... Yes it's mesh but heard good things about it in single coil mode. Good luck with ur find bud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (24/1/19)

Advekin Gorge 24mm RDA , very similar in deck design to the Wasp Nano RDA.

Has good flavour, nice airflow and I like the protruding Squonk pin which allows for some juice to be left inside the well after Squonking.

There are still some around, The Vapery has stock. Older RDA, think it was released in 2016.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (24/1/19)

Thanks everyone. 

I’ll have a look at all the suggestions. 

You guys are awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (24/1/19)

Remember to let us know what RDA you get.

P.S

STAY AWAY FROM THE DROP SOLO.........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (24/1/19)

Depends on budget but pretty much any 22mm RDA , except the WASP  you think the Solo has spitback lol 

In no particular order , and depending on budget : 

Citadel 
O Atty X 
Haku Phenom 
Recurve 
Hadaly 
Mjolnir (probably the best of the bunch if you need a deep juice well)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777 (24/1/19)

Profile, I find I got better flavour off it than the recurve, with the mesh you can dump a lot juice before you have to drip again. All round winner rda for me. I have yet to try it with a normal coil as I’m enjoying the mesh a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/1/19)

Daniel said:


> Depends on budget but pretty much any 22mm RDA , except the WASP  you think the Solo has spitback lol
> 
> In no particular order , and depending on budget :
> 
> ...



Any idea where I can get a Mjolnir? I did a quick search but cant track it down locally?


----------



## Daniel (24/1/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> Any idea where I can get a Mjolnir? I did a quick search but cant track it down locally?



Yeah don;t think anyone stocks it locally best bet is get it via canoe service from 3F or the likes  , lemme know if you ordering will also like to get one.


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/1/19)

Daniel said:


> Yeah don;t think anyone stocks it locally best bet is get it via canoe service from 3F or the likes  , lemme know if you ordering will also like to get one.



I just looked at the reviews and it rates very highly all round.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Daniel (24/1/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> I just looked at the reviews and it rates very highly all round.



Yup I think it;s one of those "sleeper" RDAs that flew under the Radar ......

Reactions: Like 1


----------

